
China now has more supercomputers on the world’s top 500 list than the U.S - jonbaer
http://mashable.com/2017/11/14/supercomputer-china-us/#3KO5R65A8iqi
======
Katydid
China flooded the list with non HPC machines, pushing out true scientific
systems with several telco clusters. All you need is to run Linpack. These
results are no longer useful or valid.

